# Question, which rivets are painted & which ones are not on this 53 monark SD?



## oimakoi (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi guys, 
i’m planning on painting my grandad’s monark. I have a question about the rivets:
Are the fender rivets painted or not?
Chain guard rivets painted?
And the rear rack/carrier rivets painted or not?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## the tinker (Apr 9, 2019)

Not painted.


----------



## oimakoi (Apr 9, 2019)

the tinker said:


> Not painted.




Fender rivets not painted?
How about the chain guard and the rear rack rivets?


----------



## the tinker (Apr 9, 2019)

All rivets are originally not painted. Best to remove fender rivets to obtain decent repaint of fenders and to roll out any imperfections. Slot-less threaded machine screws are used for replacements. Usually are too long and excess threaded end has to be cut off with dremel grinder after installing.  Fender brace paint should match frame. Memory Lane used to sell these screws. If you can find an old set of gym lockers, these slot-less screws were used in their manufacture.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2019)

If that’s the bike in the pic...DON’T PAINT IT!!!!!!! Looks bad-assed just as it is!... IMHO[emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

